# Loving my P229 more and more



## rjinga

After two months, I finally got back to the outdoor range and the steel silhouettes. Our sheriff opens up the dept.'s range once a month to the public. I missed July's date because of a dislocated left shoulder and fractured humerus. I was out there today in my immobilizer shooting right hand only.

Three 15 round mags times three reloads each equals 135 rounds. (Note to self - buy 200 rounds next time) I worked mostly on double-tapping three silhouettes in different sequences (slow is smooth; smooth is fast). I worked my way out to 25 yards with 85% accuracy, with only one hand.

My point is this: that's really good for me, and I give my P229 the majority of the credit. It is so easy, and fun, to shoot!


----------



## dondavis3

That sounds like a lot of fun to me.

I own several guns and my Sig's are my favorites - by far.

They are just great guns. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77

Great pistol ....love mine .....JJ


----------



## dondavis3

By the way I forgot to mention that my wife bought a Police trade in P229 from the Seagoville Texas police department










She loves it .

It's got holster wear, but has been shot very little IMHO.

And she shoots it like a trooper (no pun intended) :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

whats not to love about a sig? my p6 is a west german police trade in. cant beat em


----------



## lefty319

I've ownned my 229 for over a year now. By far my best shooting pistol yet. Mind is a 229 SAS 9mm with factory aluminum grips.


----------



## ozy

ok ,so far i fired 400~ thru my scoprpion 229, and about 300 or so rounds thru my 226 e/e- flawless ,accurate ,super responsive on follow up shots- terrifc pistols all in all.just picked a used 229 dark elite and have yet to fie it, but given my excellent expreince thus far, these sigs are just amazing!


----------



## dondavis3

I had the slide lightened on my Sig P229










It is a great shooter.

As I've said before -- Sig's are great guns. IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## ozy

beautifu- was it done by custom creations by any chance? if so what were their rates and turn around time, if i may ask?


----------



## dondavis3

Thank you

Yes, Todd at Customized Creationz did the work.

Customized Creationz Custom Gun Works Shop

I'd better let him quote you a price.

He's done 5 different slides for me and every one of them has been perfect in every way

Todd's usual turn around time is 4 to 5 weeks, but this last time it was 6 weeks.

:smt1099


----------



## ozy

thank you don- and aside from the beautifull visual appeal, does it shoot better, i.e less recoil, lighter on the hand etc.?


----------



## hud35500

I think the 228/229 is the overall perfect handgun. Glad to hear you're loving yours. For me, the only thing that made mine better is the E2 kit.


----------



## dondavis3

@ ozy 

I'm ashamed to admit that I did the mod for looks.

I really like the looks.

I'm sure someone that is a better competitor than I could tell the difference in performance.

I can't.

Logic would say that the slide is lighter (by about 1 1/2 oz.) so it should cycle faster.

All I can tell you is that I like the looks :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## ozy

no shame should be felt- it looks stunning. and who says that looks is'nt everything????LOL...


----------



## Timowen1

ozy said:


> no shame should be felt- it looks stunning. and who says that looks is'nt everything????LOL...


the same person who says "size don't matter" just kidding the gun looks good. I have seen the skeletonized triggers on ebay. Is there much chance of the front of the trigger 
collapsing or bending inward. do you feel flex in it when you pull it? Just curious, I was thinking about buying the same set up.


----------



## dondavis3

Zero flex to the front of the trigger

:smt1099


----------



## ldman

hud35500 said:


> I think the 228/229 is the overall perfect handgun. Glad to hear you're loving yours. For me, the only thing that made mine better is the E2 kit.


I bid on an E2 kit today. I want to try grips that are just a little narrower than my stock grips. I would like to get my trigger finger just a tad more into the trigger. Don't want to change the way I grip the gun to be able to get my trigger finger where I feel it's most comfortable, so I thought maybe the E2 grips may get me where I want to be.


----------



## Polkster13

Very nice. Did you have the slide dehorned as well? Can we get a picture of the other side as well? You can always smudge out the serial number if you do not wish that shown before posting the picture.


----------



## zeke4351

I will say that I do love my P229 in .40 S&W. I took it out yesterday and put about 50 rounds on some steel targets. I have a .357 Sig barrel that came with it also but to me that ammo is too hot to practice much with. These are great guns and a pleasure to shoot. I had two new guns with me and both of them ran like they were already broken in. My new P238 was a very pleasant surprise being smooth as silk. I also shot my new P250 sub compact in .40 and liked it too. The long smooth trigger makes it a good safe carry gun but I am going to have to have a P938 in my gun family very soon.


----------

